# what quiver for a game master or dorado



## sleeping aspen (May 12, 2009)

what kind of quiver do u use for ur hoyt game master or dorado?


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

This one came on mine when I bought. I never used it, as I use a hip target quiver, but it seemed well mounted, fully adjustable, and easily snapped off and on.



















Here's their link: http://treelimbproducts.com/standquiver/


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## lil_king_12 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bohning detachable quiver.. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Why not just use the Hoyt 2 piece quiver. The risers are machined to accept the quiver. Best quiver attachment setup going in my opinion.


----------



## D2bows (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the Fuse two piece quiver on my Darado and it fits great as it is made for Hoyts raisers.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't own one but doesn't the Hoyt have holes for a quiver - dura quiver or something, that works for a bow quiver


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i use the 3 arrow kwikie, light & simple.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

The HOYT 2 pc. is your best choice imo. Rock solid, quiet, built tough, and looks great too.
My other choice would be an Alpine soft-loc.


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine wears an apex nano 3 arrow quick detach, uses a magnet and light as a feather.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

martha j said:


> i use the 3 arrow kwikie, light & simple.


I use the 6 on my Jag as it to has holes for a quiver like the hoyts....works great, its simple, and quiet. Although im thinking of going to a hip quiver for hunting next fall.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I've had a couple of the 2 piece Hoyt quivers on my previous compounds and that I did not care for them even after substantially shorting the aluminum standoffs. Balance was way off even when shooting with a large offset stabilizer. I also do not dulling broadheads by pushing them in and out of foam covers.

Since I do not like shooting with an attached quiver so I use a Kwicke Combo 4 arrow quiver on my Dorado. It's dual arrow grippers accept carbon or aluminum shafts and fixed or expanding broadheads. I also have a attachment bracket mounted on my climber and another attachment bracket on a screw in mount so I can secure it no matter where I am hunting. Overall it's a cheap (less then $20.00 at Bowhunters Superstore for the all black model), well built and effective setup.


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

I have a Eagles Flight leather quiver on mine with an offset bracket to keep the feathers tucked back in a little bit. It was a 2 pc so I took an old arrow and secured them together and it is now a removable 1 pc. I didn't like the balance of the regular 2pc Hoyt quiver as much as the leather one.


----------

